# KAL musings...



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Now that it is just barely the New Year I am thinking it might be time to start thinking of doing another sock knit-along/swap.

I know that in the past we have had some folks who didnt follow through on the swap and that did suck.
However, it was so much fun to see everyones progress and that interaction was really valuable in itself.

I am willing to go ahead and do it again. 

Whenever possible I will try to make sure that even if you end up getting gyped on the swap 
you will still get some kind of pair of socks out of it. Cranky Sal can be coerced.
Of course you will need to TELL me that your partner failed, otherwise how would I know?

So, then we come down to talking about PATTERNS.
In the past whenever I ask for pattern choices there are WAAY too many of them. 

I would like for it to be a pattern that is somewhat 'proven', not anything too new 
or with so much variable that it would be hard to get a good fit on a variety of feet.

Think carefully. Read through the pattern. Consider the skill level of others in the group too. :angel:

Pick ONE pattern that you think could work for us all in a group project like this. 

Even if you dont end up doing the project for the swap, ANYONE who posts here is welcome to submit a pattern for consideration. 

Only submit ONE pattern. 1!!! Pick just and only one, please. :kissy:

I would suggest the Hederas again, but nobody has ever liked that one so this time I wont. 

Instead I think my personal choice would be the Spring Forward socks.
I know a number of us have done this one before, but it is absolutely beautiful and very 'doable'. 

http://knitty.com/ISSUEsummer08/PATTspringforward.html

We are still in the planning stages here. I am open to suggestions on how to make this a better KAL. 
Feel free to post your ideas here or you can PM me if you're shy.


What do you all think? By the time we vote on a pattern and get our yarn together it will be February. 
I am already thinking of how I am going to get through that dreary month. 
Sock knitting usually perks me up. 

Who would be up for that? What pattern should we do?


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Hederas is a beautiful pattern, but it has a price tag on it ($6)

Spring Forward is always my 'go-to' sock pattern. Simple but elegant.

Off to check my queue for patterns.

Jekyll & Hyde


----------



## Lythrum (Dec 19, 2005)

I have Hederas in a sock book, and I've tried to figure it out but it was too complex for me at the time. I still want to learn how to do it. I agree it should be a free pattern though, so more would participate. I like that Spring Forward sock, it really is pretty and looks pretty simple as far as lacy socks go.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

I would love to try the Spring Forward sock!  

I have no other suggestions at this time.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Hedera is a free pattern from knitty. 

http://knitty.com/ISSUEspring06/PATThedera.html

I have been noticing a lot of Cookie A's previously FREE patterns cost money on ravelry now though.
I guess because she has become so popular?


----------



## Falls-Acre (May 13, 2009)

I'm still working on the last KAL! ound:

If I try this, I wouldn't participate in the swap, just the socks.


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

Here are some that I am thinking about doing ... looks pretty simple for our new sock knitters ...

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/scylla


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Just ONE???? hmmm you do like to make it tough.

Ok. so. after much pondering and looking this is one that I have wanted to try, and it seems fairly easy.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/della-socks

So far I like all the options! Let's KNIT! yeeehaw!

ok, one suggestion, on the quilt swaps if you don't follow through you are not allowed to be in the swap again-no exceptions. Don't remember if that is a forever thing, or just for so many swaps. But, it keeps folks focused and on task.
It's no fun to be on the null end of a swap.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

In this forum we have actually LOST posters who failed to complete the swaps in the past. 
They dont even come to the forum any more, which is too bad and I miss them still.


So yes. Please read the sticky thread at the top of the forum and if you have been a 'naughty swapper' in the past just dont sign up. 

I think that in the quilt swaps they eventually give amnesty to people.
We may have to do that too, someday.
That 'policing' part of these group projects is my least favorite part.

But if you dont want to sign up just because you might not get some socks out of it? 
I am telling you that I will do my darnedest to make sure you WILL. :teehee:


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

I'm IN, I don't care what the pattern is but I'M IN!!!! :dance:


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

I am in no matter what too!
I don't think anyone here feels like a person should not post or come back because the swap wasn't finished. There is always a good measure of forgiveness. So come post. Just don't swap again. That's just my 2 cents.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Oh, I'm sooo IN also!!


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

I'd like to give this one a go as well. Mind you, my socks so far(2 pair), have been pretty basic. I've been focusing on turning that heel. But, I'm feeling good about that now, so sign me up!:buds:


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

Sign me up too! I like trying new sock patterns!


----------



## TNnative (May 23, 2004)

I have pondered this the last two days, ever since I saw the post, and I think I would like to sign up also.

I was wondering, how long do we have to have the socks done? I am not as fast as the rest of you.

How hard will be the pattern be? The only socks I have done were a very basic, cuff-down pattern on dpns.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

TNnative,

The pattern will be one that we all vote on. 
It will be one of the ones linked to in this thread.
None of the ones so far are too terribly difficult.
If you have been through the 'basics' before, this is a great way to branch out.
Ask any questions you have and surely someone will be able to help you.

You dont have to sign up until after we know which pattern it is. 

I was thinking that we could make the Vernal Equinox the goal finish date?

I was hoping to hear from just a few more people before starting the pattern voting. 
Sometime this weekend probably.
After that I will set the swap partner chain up.
Then it takes some time for everyone to get their yarn together.

The anticipation is part of the fun. :bored: :teehee:


----------



## betty modin (May 15, 2002)

I read this and remembered how much fun I had with the KAL-count me in. Socks are fun!
betty


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I really want to do this. As usual I'll probably have mine done late since I am the worlds slowest knitter 

I'll look for a pattern to submit


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I like this one. http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/hermiones-everyday-socks


----------



## TNnative (May 23, 2004)

I'm getting excited. Need to check my small sock yarn stash to see if I have anything suitable or if I'll need to go yarn shopping. ;-)


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Like Falls-Acre said, I might follow along and do the socks, Im not signing up for the swap though. Ive just got to many things going on.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

I have about 6 skiens of sock yarn in my stash.... Can't wait to see which one I need to use! Or.....if I need to buy some.  ound:


----------



## TNnative (May 23, 2004)

Is there going to be a particular color requirement, like spring/summer type colors, or anything goes?


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

TNnative said:


> Is there going to be a particular color requirement, like spring/summer type colors, or anything goes?


The only criteria is that you cannot use acryllic yarn.
Commercial sock yarn or handspun and you get to choose the color.

That is part of the fun, seeing how the same pattern looks when done in different yarns.


----------



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

Well, there's no way I'm qualified to sign up for this, but I will enjoy hearing about all of your's progress and look forward to your choices and pictures! **


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Oh, Stef. You could always knit along with us and just not do the swap. 
You made a thumb gusset so you can do ANYTHING.


----------



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

GAM, you'd laugh if you could see what I'm doing. Still working on this set of fingerless mitts! I am absolutely determined to get the proportion right. LOL

When they're done, I'm in the mood to do another hat. But, I'll be cheering on your sock marathon.


----------



## rileyjo (Feb 14, 2005)

I participate in the quilt swaps. In those, you make a quilt square for everyone who signs up. How does a sock swap work?


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

In the past it seems to me we have always asked what colors the person we are knitting for likes and if they have any allergies. Some people are allergic to wool and other animal fibers so they may need to have a different fiber for their socks.


----------



## Lythrum (Dec 19, 2005)

I don't know that I ever officially said that I'm in, but I'm in too.


----------



## Falls-Acre (May 13, 2009)

WIHH you make a simple sock swap sound like a life-altering opportunity. ound: But I still think I ought to just stick with the socks and avoid the swap (for now).


----------



## rileyjo (Feb 14, 2005)

I'm in.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> ya know - the self-doubt of us knitters is amazing to me.
> 
> How many of us think "My knitting is not very good..." or " I don't knit well enough to send something I knit to ANOTHER knitter! "
> 
> ...


OMG! That is an absolute LIE! 

I have knit plenty of weirdly wrong things.
Tons of stuff that wont ever fit anyone.
Crooked things with funny holes in them.
Dropped stitches I dont find until it is too late. 
Things that I think are hideous.
Terrible colors and funky unflattering patterns and things that are a waste of yarn.

I mostly dont ever show you guys that stuff is all. :ashamed:
My knitting is NOT perfect and I am well aware of that fact.

In fact, I just unraveled a hat 3 times. 3!! and finally gave up on it ever being what I want it to. 
Rolled that yarn up and put it back in the cupboard even. I wasted DAYS on it.
Probably 40 hours...and then gave up!

I am nowhere NEAR perfect in my knitting skill. I do practice a lot though.
Pretty much constantly. 

It isn't a contest anyway. 

Sheesh.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

LOL GAM you make me laugh!
I think along with thinking we can't knit well enough we are all fairly modest (see what GAM says??)
I have loved every swapped pair of socks (and those little goodies that come with them) so much that some of them have huge, and I mean huge holes in them that have been darned over and over. :bash:

One thing I learned well with these swaps is how to knit two socks at once, so I don't end up with the one sock syndrome. OR like my first pair or two, one sock that fits DH and one that fits youngest DS.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Yep perfection is NOT what this is all about. This is to learn and to have fun and get something out of it. I would be proud to wear a pair of socks someone else didnt think was perfect. The point is they were made with the blood sweat and tears of someone who cared. Period, that's it!


----------



## Caren (Aug 4, 2005)

I think I could do the knit along...............I just don't know about the swap part. I have a couple skeins of yarn that I have been hoarding since October! I am to selfish to share!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Tomorrow I will put the poll up to vote for the pattern.
If anyone has one to add they better do it soon. :teehee:


----------



## canadiangirl (Jul 25, 2004)

I'm in, I'm almost ready to finish up my second pair of those sheepskin slippers and with nothing else planned for the needles this is good timing : ) I haven't done a KAL since the scarf -that must have been 2 years ago- and it's still my "go to" most days this time of year.


----------



## Falls-Acre (May 13, 2009)

I'm going to have to get a new pair of needles for this... I have a pair of circs on order (a new brand, I love them!) in size 2, 40". I really want to try making 2-at-once on the circs, I've always wanted to, because I think it's the only way I'll ever actually finish a _pair_ of socks!!

Question though, is what I'm ordering the best size/length? Should I call and change them to a longer cable? Smaller/larger size? I just put the order in late on Friday, so I could call early in the morning and change it if necessary.


----------

